# Mini amplificador 3w con 5v o menos (consulta XD)



## matssgd (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola, queria saber si alguien puede (o quiere  ) brindar su ayuda para aclarar dudas con respecto a que IC sería mejor utilizar para hacer un "mini" amplificador de audio (portatil XD) capaz de entregar hasta 3w con 5v o menos (como indica el titulo  jaja )... gracias de antemano... 

A continuacion un pequeño detalle del tema jaja  :

La cosa surgió debido a que hace unos días me entregaron uno de esos mini equipos de audio portatiles (desconozco la manera en la que se los llama, disculpen la ignorancia  ) con lector de USB y memorias SD (reproduce mp3 y wma), radio y reloj... para reparar  , antes de desarmarlo vi que se alimentaba con una "bateria de celular" (3,7v)  y tenía una entrada de DC para conectar el cargador (con ficha pequeña) de "Nokia"  y recargar la batería... al ver que funcionaba con un voltaje tan... relativamente... bajo... entró la curiosidad  de saber qué amplificador tenia dentro  capás de mover esos mini woofersitos de 3w 2" con solo una bateria de celular... cuando lo desarmé... me lleve la sorpreza de que adentro tenia "otra" bateria (tambien como la de los celulares...) conectada en paralelo con el resto de la fuente (eso no significa demaciado... solo se suma su corriente con la batería externa pero el voltaje es el mismo  )... luego de probarlo y solucionar el problema tecnico que tenia  , me lleve otra sorpresa al encontrar lo que buscaba "la etapa de potencia" (amplificador)... la misma estaba constituida solo por 2 chips SMD de 8 pines con el nombre CECL2009... luego me puse a buscar y encontre poco y casi nada sobre este chip en internet... solo se que puede encontrarce tambien como CKE2009 y que funciona con voltajes de entre 2 y 5v con una potencia maxima de hasta 3w en modo BTL (puente)... todo lo que encontre fue en paginas "rusas" y ni "un solo datasheet"... busque en todos lados donde se me ocurrio y no encontre nada mas... busque en este foro y otros y... nada  ...

Debido a eso queria crear este tema acá para saber si alguien conoce algun equivalente de este "chip" o si puede brindar alguna solucion o idea para poder armar el proyecto  que puede tambien servirle a otros  ... como dije anteriormente Gracias de antemano por la ayuda  ... 
PD: ya porbe con el TDA2822 y el LM386... pero los descarté debido a que no cumplen con los requisitos... perdon  ....

ha ciertoo!!!! me olvidaba... aca dejo unas fotos del equipito en cuestión  jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.chipkingdom.com/upfile/200973122181420168.pdf

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=es&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chipkingdom.com%2Fupfile%2F200973122181420168.pdf


----------



## matssgd (Oct 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS... Muchass gaciaaasss!!!!! esto es de por si lo que buscaba (habré buscado bien?... jajaja) disculpa las molestias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2011)

En la página 4 lo tenés en bridge y funciona desde 1,8 V

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDgQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.datasheetcatalog.org%2Fdatasheet%2Fstmicroelectronics%2F1462.pdf&ei=mhuXTrDpMYKhtwf7mtzmAw&usg=AFQjCNHixrmG-wmf4JeRejpPI4VxQSdYbQ

http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&s...mtzmAw&usg=AFQjCNHn9P0BOX1wKFHd4BtFeJi1E9t6Fg


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En la página 4 lo tenés en bridge y funciona desde 1,8 V
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDgQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.datasheetcatalog.org%2Fdatasheet%2Fstmicroelectronics%2F1462.pdf&ei=mhuXTrDpMYKhtwf7mtzmAw&usg=AFQjCNHixrmG-wmf4JeRejpPI4VxQSdYbQ
> 
> http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&s...mtzmAw&usg=AFQjCNHn9P0BOX1wKFHd4BtFeJi1E9t6Fg



Una pregunta..!ese circuito alimentado con 3,7v cuantos watts de salida proporcionara...??? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2011)

Ese circuito en puente y alimentado con 3,7 Vdc y parlante de 4 Ohms ,  puede entragar la friolera de 1 Watt . . . .  rms  

Saludos !


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese circuito en puente y alimentado con 3,7 Vdc y parlante de 4 Ohms ,  puede entragar la friolera de 1 Watt . . . .  rms
> 
> Saludos !



Jajaja,gracias por contestar 2metros!... me decepciono el circuito :S ... pense que lograria llegar con todas sus fuerzas a 2w por lo menos!! jaja.... y no conoces por casualidad algun tda que suministrandole 6v (de una bateria de gel) pueda llegar a los 3w a lo sumo? Y si es mas mucho mejor  ...!! saludos...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2011)

LM386N , para más potencia vas a tener que aumentar la tensión de alimentación , con 12 Vdc podrias tener unos 10 o 15 Watts con tda 2003 o 2004 en puente 

Saludos !


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 26, 2011)

Muchisimas gracias por la info..!! Ya me pongo a buscar amplis con el LM386 ...!!  ...

Saludos!


----------



## gnry (Dic 27, 2011)

una duda como podrìa ponerle un pot de volumen al esquema del tda2822 del post 5?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

El potenciómetro tiene tres patas:

Un extremo lo conectás a masa.
El medio a donde dice INPUT.
Y el otro extremo se convierte en el nuevo INPUT.

Es todo , que sea de unos 20 o 25 K LOG-arítmico.

Saludos !


----------



## romel777 (Dic 27, 2011)

que piensan del TPA1517 de Texas Instruments, 6w en un dip no parece estar mal


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 27, 2011)

tda7056, tda7052,tba810. tba820


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 7, 2012)

Yo estoy exactamente en la misma. Quiero algo potente (con una potencia decente) pero a pilas o a lo sumo, batería de celular. Logré que el tda2822m sonara medianamente fuerte con dos pilas AAA (3v mas o menos) conectándolo en modo puente pero consume 500 mA y no suena la gran cosa.



			
				jorge morales dijo:
			
		

> tda7056, tda7052,tba810. tba820


¿Probaste alguno de estos Jorge? Simplemente para saber si valen la pena


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 8, 2012)

Y ya que estamos: ¿que pasa si armo un amplificador *en puente* para cada canal? Es decir, tendría dos amplificadores funcionando con la misma señal proveniente del mp3 o de la PC y con un solo parlante cada uno. Así se aumenta la potencia al doble, aumentando también el consumo al doble

Entonces el tda2822m te daría 2W, 1W por canal


----------



## maezca (Ene 8, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:


> Jajaja,gracias por contestar 2metros!... me decepciono el circuito :S ... pense que lograria llegar con todas sus fuerzas a 2w por lo menos!! jaja.... y no conoces por casualidad algun tda que suministrandole 6v (de una bateria de gel) pueda llegar a los 3w a lo sumo? Y si es mas mucho mejor  ...!! saludos...



no es poco 1w. armao y veras..


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 8, 2012)

maezca dijo:


> no es poco 1w. armao y veras..



Si puede ser que no sea poco,pero comparandolo con esos parlantes 2.0 comerciales que se alimentan a traves de la entrada USB (5v) y tira 3+3w si es poco ...! eso si es mucho para 5v,pero no encuentro un circuito que se le paresca para poder armar :S ...


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 8, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:


> Si puede ser que no sea poco,pero comparandolo con esos parlantes 2.0 comerciales que se alimentan a traves de la entrada USB (5v) y tira 3+3w si es poco ...! eso si es mucho para 5v,pero no encuentro un circuito que se le paresca para poder armar :S ...



Fijate que la mayoría de los parlantes de PC usan el tda2822m que te propone DOSMETROS. Yo lo armé con 2 pilas AAA (3 volt) y no es la gran cosa pero suena fuerte. Además ¿cómo sabés que esos equipos tiran 3W por canal *reales*? O la distorsión es inmensa o esas "potencias comerciales" están muy infladas. La mayoría de los equipos de sonido se conectan directamente a la red eléctrica para poder manejar más potencia, no al USB.

Igual el CKE2009 está bastante bueno, por lo menos es lo que dice el datasheet. Ya me tocará ver si lo consigo y probaré que tal suena.


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 8, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Fijate que la mayoría de los parlantes de PC usan el tda2822m que te propone DOSMETROS. Yo lo armé con 2 pilas AAA (3 volt) y no es la gran cosa pero suena fuerte. Además ¿cómo sabés que esos equipos tiran 3W por canal *reales*? O la distorsión es inmensa o esas "potencias comerciales" están muy infladas. La mayoría de los equipos de sonido se conectan directamente a la red eléctrica para poder manejar más potencia, no al USB.
> 
> Igual el CKE2009 está bastante bueno, por lo menos es lo que dice el datasheet. Ya me tocará ver si lo consigo y probaré que tal suena.



Mira por lo menos aca en Argentina en la ciudad donde vivo se venden muchos de estos parlantes para pc 2.0 mui potentes alimentados a traves del usb, y no llevan tda2822 , son otros 2 integrados , uno por salida,el cual proporciona 3w cada uno...mira te paso la pagina donde se encuantra uno de los que yo tengo desarmado ... veras que a simple vista son parlantes mui delicados,pero alfin y alcabo solo se alimentan con 5v y te quedas mui conforme con el rendimiento... 

Este primer es el de 3+3w:
http://thonet-vander.com/web/thonet_eng/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=73&Itemid=178

Este es de 7+7w tambien a 5v:
http://thonet-vander.com/web/thonet_eng/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=256#

Yeste ultimo es 5+5w a 5v tambien:
http://thonet-vander.com/web/thonet_eng/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=205&Itemid=257

Todos 2.0 ... la verdad te sorprende la potencia....


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 8, 2012)

La verdad que se te cae la baba de la boca. ¿Estás seguro que son a 5V por USB? Yo quisiera saber como hicieron los ingenieros para lograr semejante potencia 



juanchooo dijo:


> Mira por lo menos aca en Argentina en la ciudad donde vivo se venden muchos de estos parlantes para pc 2.0 mui potentes alimentados a traves del usb, y no llevan tda2822 , son otros 2 integrados , uno por salida,el cual proporciona 3w cada uno


¿Tenés idea que integrado usan?  Supongo que son integrados diseñados solo para ellos (Custom Design) que nosotros nunca conseguiremos en las tiendas de electrónica.

Igual hay un problema: matssgd habrió el hilo con la condición de que se alimente a baterías (portátil). El problema es: mucha potencia, mucho consumo, poca vida de la batería.


----------



## maezca (Ene 8, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:


> Si puede ser que no sea poco,pero comparandolo con esos parlantes 2.0 comerciales que se alimentan a traves de la entrada USB (5v) y tira 3+3w si es poco ...! eso si es mucho para 5v,pero no encuentro un circuito que se le paresca para poder armar :S ...



yo desarme  unos de esos parlantes y tenian el tda 2822  y los parlantes eran de 3w cada unos, los ponen de 3 w supongo que los ponen asi por los picos y como son chinos por que les debe ser mas economico,...


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 8, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> La verdad que se te cae la baba de la boca. ¿Estás seguro que son a 5V por USB? Yo quisiera saber como hicieron los ingenieros para lograr semejante potencia
> 
> 
> ¿Tenés idea que integrado usan?  Supongo que son integrados diseñados solo para ellos (Custom Design) que nosotros nunca conseguiremos en las tiendas de electrónica.
> ...



Bueno...mejor lo seguimos aparte.... o seguimos aca,como quiera quien abrio el el tema,pero si lo quieres alimentar con baterias puedes comprarte una bateria de gel de 6v 3.5amperes que es chiquita en tamaño,con un regulador de tension 7805 pasamos los 6v a 5v y listo!!te armas un cargador para la bateria y listo tambien jaja... ya es portatil,amigo te digo esto porque yo lo desarme al parlante ese que te mostre de 3+3w,ahora mismo estoy haciendo un portatil con este ciruito,hay algunas fotos en mi album....ahora me fijo que integrado usa,son mui pequeños no lo alcanso a leer....obviamente seria mucho mejor saber como es el circuito asi la proxima uno mismo puede armarse su propio ampli con semejante potencia y tan baja tension....





maezca dijo:


> yo desarme  unos de esos parlantes y tenian el tda 2822  y los parlantes eran de 3w cada unos, los ponen de 3 w supongo que los ponen asi por los picos y como son chinos por que les debe ser mas economico,...



Claro jaja..yo tambien desarme varios de ese tipo,dice 3w pero reales no los alcansa ni en chiste..!! el tamaño de los parlantes que yo te digo son mucho mas grande que el  de esos comunes con el tda2822 que son de 3w(hablo del tamaño del iman,las pulgadas son las mismas)...bueno,en su momento eran los mejores parlantes,pero ultimamente sale cada amplificador que estos ya parece que ni los oimos jajaja



El integrado es un DIP , del tipo de integrado que son mas chico que los comunes,no  me acuerdo como se los llamaba...tiene 8 patas pero no logro a ver cual es,estan muy borrosos los numeros,ademas de pequeños,solo se lee 48 ...


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 8, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:
			
		

> obviamente seria mucho mejor saber como es el circuito asi la proxima uno mismo puede armarse su propio ampli con semejante potencia y tan baja tension....


Creo que es la idea jajaj.... Nos ahorraríamos unos cuantos pesos, además de poder venderlos nosotros y fundar nuestra propia Pyme de audio. ¿No tendrás algún conocido en Mershall que te pase los esquemáticos? 



			
				juanchooo dijo:
			
		

> si lo quieres alimentar con baterias puedes comprarte una bateria de gel de 6v 3.5amperes que es chiquita en tamaño,con un regulador de tension 7805 pasamos los 6v a 5v y listo!!te armas un cargador para la bateria y listo tambien jaja... ya es portatil


Tengo mis dudas con estas baterías. Si estuvieron mucho tiempo en el depósito se secan y no duran casi nada (según me dijeron muchos expertos en el tema en este y otros foros). Además averigué en la tienda de electrónica de mi ciudad (Mar del Plata, Argentina) y salen algo así como $150 Ars. Que si los comparás con la cantidad de pilas que necesitas para lograr un resultado semejante, es barato 



			
				juanchooo dijo:
			
		

> ahora mismo estoy haciendo un portatil con este ciruito,hay algunas fotos en mi album....ahora me fijo que integrado usa,son mui pequeños no lo alcanso a leer....


Yo también trato de hacer un portátil pero no consigo buenos resultados. Cuando tengas algo postealo acá, por favor. Igual la mayoría de los fabricantes le borra el nombre al integrado para que no los puedas copiar


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 8, 2012)

tambien tienen el 2025, funciona desde los 1.5 volts


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 8, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Tengo mis dudas con estas baterías. Si estuvieron mucho tiempo en el depósito se secan y no duran casi nada (según me dijeron muchos expertos en el tema en este y otros foros). Además averigué en la tienda de electrónica de mi ciudad (Mar del Plata, Argentina) y salen algo así como $150 Ars. Que si los comparás con la cantidad de pilas que necesitas para lograr un resultado semejante, es barato



150$ ...¿¿??? de 6v ??... o sea la de 12v la que sale eso..??...el otro dia yo me compre una de 6v y costaba 50$ y la de 12v 130$ ..! y en la capital de la pampa en una tienda de electronica muy buena las de 6v cuestan  como 40$ y la de 12v muy varata,me sorprende el precio que me pasaste,es una estafa jaja...

Cuando lo termine posteo algunas fotos,sino date unas vueltas por mis albunes..!! saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 8, 2012)

Hola, yo se cual es este integrado, es un 4088 MDIP de 8 pines, es chino y muy dificil de conseguir, se obtiene su circuito de operacion al tanteo y entrega 3 w en puente.

prueba con amplificadores SMT clase D como ST o NS, son de facil consecucion.

saludos.

Hola, yo se cual es este integrado, es un 4088 MDIP de 8 pines, es chino y muy dificil de conseguir, se obtiene su circuito de operacion al tanteo y entrega 3 w en puente.

prueba con amplificadores SMT clase D como ST o NS, son de facil consecucion.

saludos.


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 9, 2012)

pues la verdad no se si estoy cometiendo un error pero e armado un tda2822m e sacado el circuito de unos parlantes de pc genius stereo pero yo le e conecto un parlante 20 w a 4ohm dejando la otra salida sin utilizar y suena estupendo la verdad no les puedo decir que potencia en watios tira ya que no se medirlos muy bien pero el amplificador excita el parlante a tal punto de que la membrana se mueve con fuerza tiene buenos bajos y bastante presencia el sonido,cuando esta a el volumen total no se oye alguna distorcion perceptible, se alimenta con un transformador 12 v 200 ma 






aqui les dejo un video para que miren como lo eh armado y si estoy desaprovechando el parlante porfa diganmelo le compro otro de menos watios, y si quieren el diseño del circuito me lo piden y se los dejo.. 

saludos


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 9, 2012)

santiagovargas dijo:


> aqui les dejo un video para que miren como lo eh armado y si estoy desaprovechando el parlante porfa diganmelo le compro otro de menos watios, y si quieren el diseño del circuito me lo piden y se los dejo..
> 
> saludos



Mira Santiago la verdad creo que estas desaprovechando la potencia de tu parlante,porque esta para mas watts de los cuales tu no utilizas con ese circuito, con uno de 10w y la misma pulgadas de ese tiene que sonar bien...

Pero les vuelvo a decir,los parlantes alimentados con 5v por el puerto USB estan tirando la misma o en otros  casos mas potencia que los demas que estan diseñados con el tda alimentado con 9v  o mas...


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 9, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:


> Mira Santiago la verdad creo que estas desaprovechando la potencia de tu parlante,porque esta para mas watts de los cuales tu no utilizas con ese circuito, con uno de 10w y la misma pulgadas de ese tiene que sonar bien..



O con menos. El TDA2822M tira, en puente y con toda la furia posible, 3W. Así que uno de 3W o 5W como mucho debe andar joya



juanchooo dijo:


> Pero les vuelvo a decir,los parlantes alimentados con 5v por el puerto USB estan tirando la misma o en otros  casos mas potencia que los demas que estan diseñados con el tda alimentado con 9v  o mas...


Es como yo digo. Deben ser circuitos integrados chinos que son diseñados específicamente para ellos *y solo para ellos* (Custom Design) Así que olvidemosnos de conseguirlos, porque de ser así nadie les compraría sus parlantes, los armaríamos en casa 



			
				santiagovargas dijo:
			
		

> tiene buenos bajos y bastante presencia el sonido,cuando esta a el volumen total no se oye alguna distorcion perceptible, se alimenta con un transformador 12 v 200 ma


Si no tenés distorsión a máximo volumen significa que todavía puede dar más. A mi me gusta hacerlos para que, a máximo giro del potenciometro que controla el volumen, distorsione apenas pero sin clipear. Así me aseguro de sacarle todo el jugo posible. Y me parece que te vas a quedar corto con ese trafo. El TDA2822M que armé yo me consume algo así como 500mA a máxima potencia. Aclaro: lo armé a pilas AAA, no con un trafo. Aunque no estoy conforme con el sonido


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

A ver si pensamos con la cabeza:
Un USB entrega 0,5A 5V

¿Como diablos se puede sacar de ahí 3+3W si la fuente solo da 2,5W y el amplificador de rendimiento 1 no existe?
Con suerte dará 2W, osea 1+1 y gracias.


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 9, 2012)

Es lo que yo pensé. El fabricante dice en uno 7+7W (14W sacados del USB, una locura!!!). Las potencias de esos parlantes deben ser "comerciales", esas potencias infladas que se usan para que las compren los ilusos.

Aunque ahora se me ocurre que pueda tener alguna fuente de energía interna adicional, como una batería de gel que se cargue cuando uno la conecta al USB. Decime si esto es posible, Scooter. La verdad yo no tengo idea si se pueda hacer.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 9, 2012)

Se puede hacer cualquier cosa, pero 7W RMS ya es suficiente para que venga el vecino de cuatro pisos mas arriba a dar recuerdos a tu familia.
Me apuesto algo a que en la caja pone "Altavoces X, 1500W" y en un rincón en pequeñito pone 0,25W RMS


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 9, 2012)

Ahora estoy armando mi mini-amplificador con el tda2822m. Pero tengo una duda: yo siempre usé cables mallados para conectar los parlantes, y conectaba la malla a tierra para que todo el ruido magnético ambiente no se metiera al parlante. Si los conecto en puente, ¿adonde diablos conecto la malla?. Porque en estéreo un terminal del parlante va a tierra (la malla), pero en puente ninguno va a tierra, ambos conducen la señal de audio. ¿Como los conecto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 9, 2012)

1- Los parlantes NO SE CONECTAN con cable mallado: La impedancia del parlante es muy baja y la susceptibilidad al ruido en NULA.
2- Por lo anterior, en BTL se conecta cada salida a un terminal del parlante y la masa ni se consiera.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 9, 2012)

*Scooter dijo:*


> A ver si pensamos con la cabeza:
> Un USB entrega 0,5A 5V
> ¿Como diablos se puede sacar de ahí 3+3W si la fuente solo da 2,5W y el amplificador de rendimiento 1 no existe?
> Con suerte dará 2W, osea 1+1 y gracias.




creo que si conectan mucho consumo en el pueto usb.........
...lo van a quemar
*jarman88*


> Es lo que yo pensé. El fabricante dice en uno 7+7W (14W sacados del USB, una locura!!!). Las potencias de esos parlantes deben ser "comerciales", esas potencias infladas que se usan para que las compren los ilusos.


el fabricante te va a decir(sobre todo en este caso, amplis pequeños para pc) que son alta fidelidad y que tiran 100wats por canal
despues suena como un disco de pasta de gardel(perdon idolo) y no de mas que un winco
no crean todo, aparte ya tienen muchos datos


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 10, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> 1- Los parlantes NO SE CONECTAN con cable mallado: La impedancia del parlante es muy baja y la susceptibilidad al ruido en NULA.
> 2- Por lo anterior, en BTL se conecta cada salida a un terminal del parlante y la masa ni se consiera.



Gracias por la ayuda Ezavalla. Lo mismo me dijeron en la tienda de electrónica. Me comporté como un novato, y me olvidé por completo de lo que nos enseñaron en la Facultad de Ingeniería sobre la impedancia del cable y de la amplitud pico del ruido magnético que puede filtrarse. Si es pequeño, se desprecia y punto. Los Ingenieros somos los reyes de la aproximación !! (Aunque todavía me falta para tener el título, pero ya llegará)

Así que compre cable bipolar de baja impedancia y listo. Ya les diré como suena


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 11, 2012)

Acabo de armar el tda2822m y no se si tengo un error. Cuando muevo el potenciometro del control de volumen satura con casi 1/2 radio de giro.Probé aumentando el voltaje de alimentación (lo llevé de 3 a 5V) y mejora un poco pero no mucho. Creo que el problema es el valor del potenciómetro, pero no se a cuánto debo bajarlo para que sature al final.

Adjunto un esquemático de mi circuito. Las resistencias iniciales actúan como un "sumador de canales", es decir, pasan la señal de audio estéreo a mono


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2012)

En el datasheet el C6 es de 10 nF

Saludos !


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 14, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Yo también trato de hacer un portátil pero no consigo buenos resultados. Cuando tengas algo postealo acá, por favor. Igual la mayoría de los fabricantes le borra el nombre al integrado para que no los puedas copiar



Ya lo termine ...  






















Las demas fotos estan en mi album para que las puedan ver..! 

SALUDOS


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 14, 2012)

juanchooo
 que bueno, muy prolijito se ve la dedicacion al proyecto lo que sale arriba es una memoria???
que usaste para conectarla?


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 14, 2012)

Muchas gracias Solaris..! Lo que esta en la parte de arriva son 2 llaves una para encender todo el circuito y el parlante del frente,y por dentro un ventilador para disipar el calor, y la otra llave prende las bocina de los laterales... y a lo otro que te referis,es un modulo lector de mp3 que tenia reciclado de unas de esas cajitas portatiles comerciales,se quemo el ampli pero guarde eso que savia que me serviria para algo,y asi fue,ahora mi cajita lee  tarjetas SD y Pendrives,tambien tiene control pero lo tengo que buscar  ... lo que si el sonido es menos amplificado cuando se utilizan las tarjetas o pendrives,es mejor la señal de los celulares, mp3/4/5 o la pc,pensaba hacer un preamplificador, o dejarlo asi...bueno arriba tambien tiene el control de volumen de la bocina central y el control de graves / agudos , las bocinas de los laterales estan al maximo.no se regulan con la caja,solo se regula con lo que se le pasa la señal...

Saludos...


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 15, 2012)

te quedo muy prolijo amigo al fin que integrado utilizaste? y con que lo alimentas?

por otra parte les quería mostrar como quedo el parlante que les había mostrado en el vídeo que les puse hace unos días, le deje el parlante de 20 w por que no encontré otro de igual pulgadas para el hueco que había echo, y pues el integrado es un tda2822m la otra salida la deje para conectar un parlante externo, también le cambie el transformador por un cargador que tenia por hay de 12 v 1 amperio, estoy buscando haber si encuentro una batería que me de maso menos ese voltaje haber si lo puedo poner portátil, y sigo buscando un integrado que se consiga en mi ciudad para un receptor de audio pero eso si esta como dificil :S aqui les dejo 

saludos..


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 15, 2012)

Hola santiago! Te quedo muy bien esa cajita, los leds azules son lo mas  ... El integrado que use es de un circuito que ya estaba armado, lo tenia reciclado sin uso alguno son tan chicos que no alcanso a ver la descripcion, igual creo que los podria reemplazar con el tda2003 o mejor con el 2005 alimentado con 12v ...
Che puedo sugerir algo? cuidado con las soldaduras que dejes adentro expuestas al contacto con otras soldaduras,pueden hacer contacto, lo mejor seria que utilizes tibos termocontraibles para que no pase nada y ademas le das una terminacion mas prolija de paso...! 

saludos...


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 15, 2012)

Te quedó espectacular Juancho !!!! Y el de Santiago no se queda atrás. Me sorprende mucho el tamaño.


juanchooo dijo:


> El integrado que use es de un circuito que ya estaba armado, lo tenia reciclado sin uso alguno son tan chicos que no alcanso a ver la descripcion, igual creo que los podria reemplazar con el tda2003 o mejor con el 2005 alimentado con 12v ...


¿Como lo alimentaste Juancho? ¿Y Usaste más de un amplificador? Me parece que a menos que uses una batería de 27 amper/hora para alimentar un tda2005, la batería va a durar 5 minutos.


			
				santiagovargas dijo:
			
		

> el integrado es un tda2822m la otra salida la deje para conectar un parlante externo, también le cambie el transformador por un cargador que tenia por hay de 12 v 1 amperio, estoy buscando haber si encuentro una batería que me de maso menos ese voltaje haber si lo puedo poner portátil


Hay baterías de gel de esas características, y cargadores también y hay circuitos de las UPS para cargar las baterías y usar el ampli al mismo tiempo (con corte automático)
Una consulta Santiago: ¿Usaste el circuito del datasheet del tda2822m? Porque hice el mismo y no consigo que suene fuerte o deje de saturar


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 15, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> ¿Como lo alimentaste Juancho? ¿Y Usaste más de un amplificador? Me parece que a menos que uses una batería de 27 amper/hora para alimentar un tda2005, la batería va a durar 5 minutos.



jaja gracias..! no consume mucho  ... es media grande porque ademas de los 3 parlantes adentro tiene una bateria de 12v 7a , un regulador de voltaje con un disipador generoso ya que expedia mucho calor,dos amplificadores estereo, uno de ellos con un pequeño disipador y arriva de el un pequeño ventilador de las placas mother,creo que nada mas! x eso el tamaño....a y el modulo lector de mp3..! 

Saludos...


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 15, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:
			
		

> ademas de los 3 parlantes adentro tiene una bateria de 12v 7a , un regulador de voltaje con un disipador generoso ya que expedia mucho calor,dos amplificadores estereo


Me imagine que tendrías una batería de gel, yo estoy con ganas de usar una de esas para un tda2005. ¿Como conectaste los tres parlantes teniendo dos amplificadores estéreo? Porque a mi se me ocurre que por cada uno tendrías dos parlantes como salida (uno por canal), osea 4 parlantes en total.


			
				juanchooo dijo:
			
		

> a y el modulo lector de mp3..!


 Ese es la Bomba !!  Pero, ¿como lograste que te reconociera temas, carpetas, etc de la tarjeta SD o del Pendrive? ¿O lo hace el mismo módulo?


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 15, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Me imagine que tendrías una batería de gel, yo estoy con ganas de usar una de esas para un tda2005. ¿Como conectaste los tres parlantes teniendo dos amplificadores estéreo? Porque a mi se me ocurre que por cada uno tendrías dos parlantes como salida (uno por canal), osea 4 parlantes en total.



Claro,es un parlante por salida, pero solo deje 3..! si te fijas en la foto de la parte trasera ai una bornera,le deje esa opcion por si quieres conectar el 4to parlante..! 





jarman88 dijo:


> Ese es la Bomba !!  Pero, ¿como lograste que te reconociera temas, carpetas, etc de la tarjeta SD o del Pendrive? ¿O lo hace el mismo módulo?



El modulo reconoce todo solito,le colocas la tarjeta o el pendrive y comienza a reproducir los temas... eso es unico,estube averiguando para comprarme uno,pero cuestan alrededor de 130 $ o mas.... :S


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 15, 2012)

Buenísimo, ya empiezo a meterle mano al circuito para usar las baterías de gel, a ver si con un tda2003 logro más volumen y menos saturación. Otra consulta: ¿Para que son las dos fichas RCA que le dejaste atrás? ¿Y la batería la cargas aparte o en el mismo amplificador?


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 15, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Buenísimo, ya empiezo a meterle mano al circuito para usar las baterías de gel, a ver si con un tda2003 logro más volumen y menos saturación. Otra consulta: ¿Para que son las dos fichas RCA que le dejaste atrás? ¿Y la batería la cargas aparte o en el mismo amplificador?



Justamente una de esas fichas (la roja) es para conectar el cargador...y la amarilla es para conectarla al puerto USB de una PC y no tener que usar la bateria del ampli...


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 15, 2012)

Y usaste algún preamplificador??


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 15, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Y usaste algún preamplificador??



No.!! pero vos saves que estoy pensando en hacerle uno al lector de mp3 porque la señal que tira es mucho mas baja que el de un celular mp3 pc etc...


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 15, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Una consulta Santiago: ¿Usaste el circuito del datasheet del tda2822m? Porque hice el mismo y no consigo que suene fuerte o deje de saturar



no pues yo hace poco me encontre unos parlantes genius tirados, entonses los coji los desarme y me puse en pcb wizar a hacer el circuito. aqui te lo dejo esta en la respuesta #11 de ese tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/problema-tda-2822-a-66834/


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 15, 2012)

OK Santiago. Gracias por el pcb . Ahora me pongo a chequearlo. El problema es que uso el Eagle y voy a tener que descargar el PCB Wizard 

Pregunta: ¿Vos implementaste la fuente directamente en la misma placa? Por el trafo de 12 V y los rectificadores que pones en la lista de materiales. Además ¿te faltaron los capacitores cerámicos de 100 nF (104) que van en paralelo con el parlante o los eliminaste directamente?


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 15, 2012)

me faltaron los 104 pero igual se los e quitado y no e notado la diferencia, pues ahora mismo los diodos ami no me sirven de nada ya que el cargador me entrega positivo y negativo igual hay estan puestos en la pcb por si algun dia le necesito colocar un trafo. otra cosa que se me olvidaba trata de colocarle un cargador o transformador 12 v 1 amperio o mas amperios ya que uno después de amarlo quieres añadirle mas cositas y siempre quedan faltando unos miliamperios de mas, yo por ahora monten el tda2822m el lector usb y le monte un pre amplificador con lm386 y funciona de maravilla tambien estoy buscando un circuito que me sirva de receptor de radio y un vumetro stereo, espero aya resueltos tus dudas

saludos


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 20, 2012)

Santiago: Estuve chequeando el circuito y lo configuraste en ESTEREO, teniendo como salida solo un parlante. ¿No deberías haberlo diseñado en MONO con un sumador de canales a la entrada? ¿O no influye en nada amplificar los canales por separado y conectar el parlante en MONO? Pregunto porque a mi justamente se me complica la parte del sumador


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 20, 2012)

pues yo solo conecte una salida al parlante la otra la deje para un parlante externo si notas bien en la imagen en la parte de atrás en la tapa mas arriva de las entradas rca hay una salida de bafle a precion para conectar allí otro parlante


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 20, 2012)

El problema es que con algunos temas que tienen bien definidos los canales (como cuando se hace un fade de un canal al otro, que queda buenísimo si escuchas con los auriculares) necesitas si o si los dos parlantes, se escucha raro si usas solo un parlante


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 20, 2012)

aa ya entiendo yo uni  las dos entras rca con un cablecito, asi entra la misma señal por los dos canales


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 20, 2012)

buenas saludos, yo he utilizado antes el tda2822 y se como suena de echo lo hice con un cajon en MDF para probar y un lm3915 o 14 no recuerdo y quedo genial con 9 led's desde verde pasando por amarillo y luego rojo, yo utilice una pila de 9V y suena bastante bien no es un escandalo pero se oye bastante, hace poco estuve revisando y encontre un diagrama que trabaja con el tda2822 y tiene salida de alto medio y bajo, les dejo el link:

http://www.dzdiy.com/html/201101/13/TDA2822-P.A.htm 

esta en chino yo logre hacer la traducción con google crome.
se ve bien interesante me gustaría escuchar comentarios con respecto al diseño si baja la potencia si se mantiene igual o si aumenta y por otro lado si no se puede hacer un puente entre 2 integrados completos tda2822 para amplificar una sola corneta.


----------



## romel777 (Ene 20, 2012)

hay un circuito con el tda2822 que anda rondando por aqui, yo lo arme y sonaba muy distorsionado a la mitad o menos del volumen...


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 21, 2012)

santiagovargas dijo:


> aa ya entiendo yo uni  las dos entras rca con un cablecito, asi entra la misma señal por los dos canales


Las dos salidas querrás decir, me refiero a que conectaste las dos salidas del amplificador (los dos canales) al mismo parlante, y pusiste la bornera del parlante externo en paralelo, ¿no? De esta manera te llega la señal de los dos canales a un mismo parlante



			
				reyvilla dijo:
			
		

> se ve bien interesante me gustaría escuchar comentarios con respecto al diseño si baja la potencia si se mantiene igual o si aumenta y por otro lado si no se puede hacer un puente entre 2 integrados completos tda2822 para amplificar una sola corneta.


El primer error que vi es que no filtra la fuente de alimentación. Tenés que conectar en paralelo si o si los capacitores para que no se te filtren ruidos al ampli. Después usa el tda en modo puente para los bajos y en modo estereo para los medios y los altos, filtrando cada frecuencia en el preamplificador. Como consecuencia, los bajos tendrán el doble de potencia que los medios y los altos. Para mí sería bueno que le agregaras un control de tonos como los que hay en el foro, y que usaras 3 tda en modo puente para tener mas potencia de salida



romel777 dijo:


> hay un circuito con el tda2822 que anda rondando por aqui, yo lo arme y sonaba muy distorsionado a la mitad o menos del volumen...


Seguramente es porque no tenes bien configurado el control de volumen a la entrada del circuito, a mí me pasaba lo mismo. ¿Como lo tenes conectado y con que voltaje alimentas al amplificador? Porque a Santiago no le distorsiona nada, y a mi me aumenta la distorsión si bajo el voltaje de alimentación. Y ojo con esto porque este integradito no aguanta más de 13 o 14V, ya quemé uno por pasarlo de rosca. Yo lo prefiero con 9V


----------



## romel777 (Ene 21, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Seguramente es porque no tenes bien configurado el control de volumen a la entrada del circuito, a mí me pasaba lo mismo. ¿Como lo tenes conectado y con que voltaje alimentas al amplificador? Porque a Santiago no le distorsiona nada, y a mi me aumenta la distorsión si bajo el voltaje de alimentación. Y ojo con esto porque este integradito no aguanta más de 13 o 14V, ya quemé uno por pasarlo de rosca. Yo lo prefiero con 9V




El circuito que uso es este: Ver el archivo adjunto 51830

Lo alimentaba con un poco mas de 6v


----------



## santiagovargas (Ene 21, 2012)

jarman88 dijo:


> Las dos salidas querrás decir, me refiero a que conectaste las dos salidas del amplificador (los dos canales) al mismo parlante, y pusiste la bornera del parlante externo en paralelo, ¿no? De esta manera te llega la señal de los dos canales a un mismo parlante



mmm eso no lo había pensado pero habría que intentarlo no se, lo que yo hice realmente fue que al rca llegan 3 cablecitos L,R y masa  Yo soldé un cablecito entre R y L para que transmitan la misma señal a la placa, no se si me hago entender, si no me entienden pues solo digamen subo unas fotos



romel777 dijo:


> hay un circuito con el tda2822 que anda rondando por aqui, yo lo arme y sonaba muy distorsionado a la mitad o menos del volumen...



intenta con el circuito que yo postee, te aseguro que con esa configuracion no tendras distorcion, alimentandolo 12 v 500 ma



romel777 dijo:


> El circuito que uso es este: Ver el archivo adjunto 51830
> 
> Lo alimentaba con un poco mas de 6v



a cuantos amperios lo alimentas yo creo que ese es tu problema??


----------



## romel777 (Ene 21, 2012)

lo alimento con una fuente que hice con el regulador LM 317 , un transformador de 1 amper lo alimenta


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 21, 2012)

santiagovargas dijo:
			
		

> mmm eso no lo había pensado pero habría que intentarlo no se, lo que yo hice realmente fue que al rca llegan 3 cablecitos L,R y masa Yo soldé un cablecito entre R y L para que transmitan la misma señal a la placa, no se si me hago entender, si no me entienden pues solo digamen subo unas fotos


Entonces está de más el pote estéreo de la entrada, porque si sumas los dos canales a la entrada del ampli tenés un solo canal para controlar el volumen y podrías haber usado un pote común. Además podrías haberlo configurado en mono, porque tenés un solo parlante de salida, y así obtenías más potencia de salida. Es solo una sugerencia



			
				romel777 dijo:
			
		

> lo alimento con una fuente que hice con el regulador LM 317 , un transformador de 1 amper lo alimenta


Fijate que Santiago cambió los valores de los capacitores de entrada. Además agrego dos resistencias: una de 1.5K del punto medio del pote a masa y la otra de 15K antes de entrar a los capacitores. Santiago corregime si me equivoco porque es tu circuito, no el mío


----------



## xavier andres (Abr 16, 2012)

pues el LM831 trabaja a 3V...

la cuestion es buescarlo muy b*ie*n


----------



## haroldjose29 (Jun 13, 2012)

la solucion para este foro es el tda7268, para cualquiera de los casos anteriores y cumple con lo solicitado.


----------



## yuccez (Jul 4, 2012)

haber mis amigos, les comento que yo tenia una maleta mochila "skullcandy" con parlantes incluidos y pues se averio y todo eso, me quede con la etapa de amplificacion la cual le quite el integrado smd  este mero, y suena mosntruoso con 5 voltios en estereo, segun dice el datasheet que son 3w pero hasta la calidad y potencia es mejor que con un tda2003  a mi parecer, pues me gusto mas, si les interesa subo fotos del montaje


----------

